# Tri-State 2009



## Bob (Nov 25, 2008)

I will probably host a competition in early 2009 (January - March). Any ideas on cities/venues? If you suggest anything more than an hour away from Kearny, NJ, I'll smack you.

Basically anything in North Jersey/NYC area/very east PA is okay. Use Google Maps if you're not sure.

I feel like I'm new to this thread. I've been a member since April 2006 but I've posted like 5 times lol.


----------



## Kian (Nov 25, 2008)

Something easily accessible from the turnpike or 287 is probably a good idea. That being said, Kyle and I will be there no matter where it is around here if we have the weekend available.


----------



## Lotsofsloths (Nov 25, 2008)

Somewhere on Princeton Campus. I would really like to go there again. 
EDIT: thats about an hour away though.


----------



## CAT13 (Nov 25, 2008)

Dang it! I was hoping tristate OH KY IN


----------

